# Влияние удаления остистых отростков на физику позвоночника



## Mognathsin (12 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте, мне 35 лет. в скором времени предстоит операция по удалению экстромедулярной опухоли на уровне L1 позвонка (размер 1,7х1,2х1,3 мм). Нейрохирург сказал, что чтобы до нее добраться надо удалить (откусить) остистый отросток.
Хотелось бы узнать как в дальнейшем скажется отсутствие данного сегмента позвонка и есть ли альтернативные методы удаления опухоли менее радикальным способом? 
За ранее спасибо.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (12 Окт 2012)

Никак не скажется, альтернатив нет ... снимков (МРТ) нет, данных неврологического статуса нет, истории заболевания нет ... по-моему (создается такое впечатление) реально имеется только неразговорчивый (дисфорично-интровертированный) нейрохирург, который Вас собирается полечить!


----------



## Mognathsin (12 Окт 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Никак не скажется, альтернатив нет ... снимков (МРТ) нет, данных неврологического статуса нет, истории заболевания нет ... по-моему (создается такое впечатление) реально имеется только неразговорчивый (дисфорично-интровертированный) нейрохирург, который Вас собирается полечить!


По вопросу наличия МРТ и истории заболевания все есть обнаружили опухоль в 2008 г. и с того времени каждый год делаю МРТ. В первые 2-а года опухоль росла по 1 мм в год а потом остановилась. на счет неврологического статуса я не понял. Если удаление остистых отростков не на что не повлияет это хорошо,  но с другой стороны зачем то природа их создала, а ее как известно не обманешь.


----------

